# Temp. reading error which showed 20° on 9800s with high load sometimes --> stil there



## Xplod (Oct 6, 2004)

Well,.... it's supposed to be solved,... the following within version 0.0.22;

*Fixed temp. reading error which showed 20° on 9800s with high load sometimes*

I can tell you all that the bug is stil there  
Anybody else noticed


----------



## Stephen M. Smith (Oct 7, 2004)

I have same problem -- GPU temp will start alternating randomly b/t 20/21c and the actual GPU temp, and local temp will start alternating b/t 0c and actual local temp.  It's been this way for me all along.

However, the something very similar also happens to a couple of my mb readouts when under load -- PWM temp and PSU fan speed starts reporting bogus readings.  This is occurs outside of ATI Tool so I wonder if there's some component on my mb that causes it?

Steve


----------



## wazzledoozle (Oct 7, 2004)

Try ATITool 0.0.23 beta 5, heres the link:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=818&page=1&pp=10


----------



## zer0kewl (Oct 7, 2004)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> Try ATITool 0.0.23 beta 5, heres the link:
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=818&page=1&pp=10



its still there in the beta


----------



## wazzledoozle (Oct 7, 2004)

zer0kewl said:
			
		

> its still there in the beta


Not sure what you mean, but yes. W1zzard keeps adding features and they break and he fixes them and then adds more. sigh* Well hes a genius he knows what hes doing.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 7, 2004)

i will put the 9800 in later today


----------



## Xplod (Oct 7, 2004)

I noticed that the bug was still there while gaming Battlefield Vietnam with my flashed Sapphire 9800 Pro 128mB --> XT card.

MBM has a history graph plugin,..... you can see the temperature drops to 20 degrees very nice in there, sometimes they last for a couple minutes,... even 8 minutes I noticed


----------



## Fahim (Oct 7, 2004)

I got this same problem with X800 PRO & XT PE...........not only ATI Tool, sometimes ATI OverDrive tab also shows this 20C stuff....


----------



## Stephen M. Smith (Oct 8, 2004)

The overdrive tab always reports the right temp for me (9800XT).  Only ATI Tool seems affected.


----------



## HaVoK (Oct 16, 2004)

yes, same here...I have my atitool setup so that it keeps 67 C for my card.  When temp reading drops to 21 C my fan almost stops, but my overdrive tells me that the temp is rising and I need to act fast         serious problem.


----------



## Fahim (Oct 17, 2004)

both my overdrive tab & ATI Tool shows 20C sometimes. I think this is also OverDrive bug........maybe thats why ATI Tool shows that 20C. But rivatuner never shows temp. drop like this......WEIRD.


----------



## Stephen M. Smith (Oct 17, 2004)

ATI Tool reads the temp directly off the card rather than using the external event handler like Overdrive does.  Anyway, have you tried the latest beta 008?  That solved the bogus readouts for me.


----------

